
If You Love (Or Want To Love) Sales, Watch This - with Fred Bliss - hajrice
http://mixergy.com/fred-bliss-rv-industry-interview/
======
AndrewWarner
This is the story of a developer who happend to sell RVs for a few months and
what he learned. Some interesting points:

1) One of the three options they showed customers was always a bad fit. They
showed it to make the option they really wanted the customer buy look esp good
because of the contrast.

2) They sold by painting a picture in the customer's mind. They'd tell the
customer a story about how she'd drive the RV for a getaway, and help the
customer imagine how her life would be different.

3) When they negotiated, they found that it was most effective to go "ask the
manager" 3 times with 3 different offers before he'd accept the deal, because,
if the manager accepted on the first try, the customer felt like it was too
easy and that he didn't bargain enough.

I wonder how these (and the rest of the ideas in the interview) can be used
online.

